# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Tiệc hải sản ấm thêm ngày đông

## nguyetnt

Trong cái giá lạnh của mùa đông Hà Nội, người người đều muốn xích lại gần hơn, sưởi ấm cho nhau. Và cách mà nhiều người lựa chọn nhiều nhất để hâm nóng ngày đông vẫn là quây quần bên nhau cùng dùng bữa và râm ran chuyện trò.
Có rất nhiều lựa chọn cho nhu cầu ẩm thực ngày đông và hải sản cũng không là ngoại lệ. Bạn thử tưởng tượng khi cả gia đình, cơ quan hay bạn bè cùng xuýt xoa bên nồi lẩu nghi ngút khói hay cùng nhấm nháp những con cua biển béo lẳn thì sẽ tuyệt vời thế nào. Đặc biệt, trong không gian sang trọng, ấm áp tại nhà hàng hải sản biển Hạ Long cùng “phiên chợ hải sản tự chọn phong phú” thực khách sẽ có thêm nhiều lựa chọn cho mình.
Với đặc trưng là nguồn hải sản từ vùng biển Hạ Long chính hiệu được nuôi thả tự nhiên qua quá trình vận chuyển và bảo quản khoa học, nhà hàng luôn cung cấp đến thực khách những món ăn tươi ngon và hấp dẫn nhất. Đến với nhà hàng, ngoài những loài hải sản quen thuộc thực khách còn tìm thấy nhiều món ăn mới lạ và hấp dẫn qua sự sáng tạo của những người đầu bếp kinh nghiệm. Trong đó những món ăn tiêu biểu và được đông đảo thực khách yêu thích, đặc biệt không thể bỏ qua đó là ruốc hấp vị ổi, cù kỳ rang me hay như canh ngán mùng tơi. Mỗi món ăn một hương vị, mỗi thực khách có cách cảm nhận khác nhau nhưng có điều lạ lùng là chưa ai tỏ ra không hài lòng mỗi lần đến với nhà hàng.
Hải sản dễ ăn và mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho sức khỏe. Chính vì vậy ngày càng có nhiều người lựa chọn hải sản là món ăn chính trong các bữa ăn hàng ngày cũng khi tổ chức tiệc. Một mùa đông nữa lại đến, nhà hàng hải sản biển Hạ Long luôn song hành cùng bạn kể cả trong bữa cơm đầm ấm gia đình cuối tuần, bữa tiệc liên hoan công ty hay gặp gỡ bạn bè. Và đặc biệt hơn, nhà hàng chính là lựa chọn tuyêt vời để bạn chia vui cùng những người xung quanh hay hòa chung không khí náo nức của những ngày lễ lớn đầu đông như 20.11, Noel hay chào năm mới.

Với sức chứa lên tới khoảng 200 thực khách cùng chỗ để xe thuận tiện, đến với nhà hàng hải sản biển Hạ Long mùa đông này bạn và người thân chắc chắn sẽ hài lòng và cảm thấy mùa đông không phải lúc nào cũng lạnh.

Hãy cùng trải nghiệm bạn nhé!

Thông tin cho bạn:

Nhà hàng hải sản biển Hạ Long

Địa chỉ:Số 35 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng – Đống Đa – Hà Nội.

Điện thoại:04. 62 661 828


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà hàng hải sản biển Hạ Long_

 Để tham khảo thêm các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội bạn click vào Các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - Cac nha hang o Ha Noi

----------


## dung89

Ôi Hải sản tươi thế nhỉ

----------

